# Pier plans Saturday ideas



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Haven't done this yet usually by boat I want no hot spots just a good area to hit right now for some eyes


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

huron or try sandusky jackson street peir battery park take some cleats or can of rock salt p10s or husky jerks should work


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody try farther west as in camp Perry or metzgers marsh?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Matt63 said:


> Anybody try farther west as in camp Perry or metzgers marsh?


if you find fish you will catch them any place.


----------

